# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Türk tarihinde işbirlikçiler ve 150'likler

## bozok

*Erdoğan Aslıyüce'nin Yeni Kitabı: İşBİRLİKüİLER*



*üalışkan kalem Erdoğan Aslıyüce'nin Yeni Kitabı "İşBİRLİKüİLER" çıktı.*

*Tarih: 28 Mayıs 2009* 

*üalışkan kalem Erdoğan Aslıyüce'nin Yeni Kitabı "İşBİRLİKüİLER" çıktı. Erdoğan Aslıyüce'nin kitabını, Yesevi Yayıncılık'tan isteyebilirsiniz.*




*YESEVİ YAYINCILIK* 
www.yeseviyayincilik.com 

Küçük Ayasofya Mah. Küçük Ayasofya Camisi 

Kadırga/Sultanahmet/İSTANBUL/TüRKİYE 


Email : [email protected]yeseviyayincilik.com
Telefon: (0212) 638 50 12
Belgegeçer: (0212) 638 35 47

----------


## bozok

*Türk tarihinde işbirlikçiler ve 150'likler* 


*Cazim GüRBüZ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 30/06/2009* 



1970’li yıllarda Devlet Dergisi’nde Kırıkkale’deki milliyetçi mücadeleye dair haberler yayımlanırdı. Bu haberlerin iki kahramanı vardı: Mustafa üzbek ve Erdoğan Aslıyüce. üzbek, sendikal mücadelede başarı elde etmiş ilk Türk Milliyetçisi, Aslıyüce yaktığı çoban ateşinden Türkiye’ye kıvılcımlar gönderen bir öncüydü.

Aslıyüce, fikrin yalnız efesi gibi, kızansız, desteksiz, tek başına, 39 yıldır geziyor, araştırıyor, yazıyor. Helal olsun!

Aslıyüce’nin Mayıs 2009 baskılı, son eserinin adı: *“Türk Tarihinde İşbirlikçiler ve 150’likler”* (Yesevi Yayıncılık).

Dinci taife hep der ya:* “şu laikliği yeniden bir tanımlasak”*. Bence hiç gerek yok, laikliği Cumhuriyeti kuranlar yeterli açıklıkla tanımlamışlar, asıl *“şu vatan hainliğini yeniden tanımlamak”* gerek. Yani insan ne yaparsa vatan haini olur, sözgelimi Bilderberg’ten hız ve ilham, ABD’den icazet, AB’den ruhsat, Soros’tan para almak hainlik midir, değil midir? Bizim gençliğimizde Erzurum’da derlerdi ki: *“Orospuya o**** deme, küfreder sana, şirretleşir, rezil eder seni, Hanımefendi de”*. Yani bugün haine de hain diyemiyoruz; hep sayın, hep saygıdeğer, hep başlarda onlar. 

Tarihte de böyle imiş. Bunu, Aslıyüce’nin yukarıda adını verdiğim eseri gibi eserlerden öğreniyoruz. Tarih boyunca nasıl bir seyir izlemişti bu ihanet, kimler hain, kimler gafildi? Hepsi bir tamam yazılı bu 430 sayfalık değerli ve kapsamlı eserde. Geni bozuk olmayan herkese tavsiye ediyorum bu eseri ve tadımlık, fakat çok çarpıcı bir alıntı yapıyorum: *“Simav’a Yunan birlikleri girdiğinde bayram yapanlar ile kurtuluştan sonra Cumhuriyet bayramını kutlayanlar ne yazık ki aynı kişilerdi. Biz Kuva-yı Milliyeciler ise kurtuluştan sonra görevimizi yapmanın huzuru ile köşemize çekildik. Meydan gene onlara, işbirlikçilere kaldı.”* (Etrakoğlu Ahmet Efendi, Simav Belediye Başkanı)


*AB muhiplerine söz kırbacı vuran şair: Hakan Sürsal*

şair dostum Hakan Sürsal’ın,* “Avrupa Birliği Varoşunda Bir Yol Tarifi”* adlı şiirinin alabildiğim kadarını alıyorum buraya, AB muhiplerine bir söz kırbacıdır bu, anlayan anlar:

*“yamuk gidip/çukur caddeye çıkacaksınız/zebra geçidinden usulca akacaksınız/kırık dönerciye fire vermeden/tretuvarın lehçesine yakınsak/varacaksınız yağmalanan mülkünüze*
*(...) örtülecek üstünüze alafranga cüppe/yörükali’nin aşkıyla direnirken/son anadolu genci vatan zirvesinde/neadental yazgısıyla eriyecek yurt/çıplak halk arayan donsuz uygarlığın/mustafa’yı katleden/buzul sonu caddelerinde”* 

Sürsal’ın Sone Yayınlar arasından çıkan *“Mavi Revir”* adlı kitabında şiirin hası var. Sürsal, Tanrı’nın bu iklimde insana inandığına inanan bir şair, *“çıkınında Dede Korkut soluyor”. “Taşımalı devrim”* den de, *“Kutlu devrim”* den de yana değil o. O’nun ayrıntılarında şeytan değil cin gizli, çağrışım cinleri. Yüreğindeki ateş kuşuna tutunan bu şairin* “tutuşan kaleminden”* belli ki daha çok aşk olsunlar çıkacak.

...

----------

